# Wondering if I may have damaged anything



## TM2010 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ever have a moment where you are just perplexed by something you just did? Well I have... just drained the transmission oil in the wifes 2010 sentra instead of the oil. I was lazy to not jack it up and get a good look at the oil pan and just assumed I was draining the oil. I didnt even catch on when I noticed the oil was super clean.:loser: So this is when it gets better, I put 3.5 quarts of oil in and it read a little bit high on the dipstick which I figured would be ok sense the wife needed to run to store. Being lazy I told her I would drain a little out when she gets back. So she backs out of the drive and yells out to me the car wont move. I get in and with the peddle floored it would only rev to 800rpm or so. We pushed it in the driveway and I decided to drain some oil thinking it went into a fail safe mode. Thats when I realized what I did. So I drained all the oil which was 7+ quarts  and now need to get the special trans. fluid from the dealer. So peeps, did I damage anything? Also, how much transmission fluid do you thing it will take sense I drained it and do I refill through the dipstic tube? What a tool I am! Hope this isnt a sign of dementia. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll assume that you have an A/T; if so, it's a CVT that uses a special fluid called NISSAN CVT Fluid NS-2. Since the car didn't move very far, there's a chance that no damage has been done. According to the FSM, the CVT takes 8.75 quarts. It's filled through the dip-stick tube. Press the tab on the CVT fluid level gauge to release the lock and pull out the CVT fluid level gauge from the CVT dip-stick tube. Always use lint free paper towels to wipe fluid off the CVT fluid level gauge.

Also make sure the engine oil level is brought down to the full mark; 3.5 quarts of extra oil is going to cause problems in the engine.


----------



## TM2010 (Nov 27, 2011)

Update: Thanks Rogoman, I changed the oil and filled to the proper level, also added 4.5 qts. of the ns-2 fluid from the dealership, pricey mistake, then let it idle until normal running temp then went threw the gears. At first there was some noise but eventually disappeared and seemed the clutches were grabbing good. By the way yes its an automatic. Then checked the dipstick again and was just above cold level marks. Took it for a ride for approx. 15 mins. to get the temp up then check to see if it would read between the "hot" marks. Never did. So do I need to put more in until it reaches the hot marks after running it on the road? Its in the 40s today so maybe its keeping the temp down. Im going to do some more research on it. Thanks again for the reply! :cheers:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A ten minute drive should get the CVT fluid at normal operating temperature. When you park the vehicle, depress the brake and cycle the shifter through all of the ranges and back to "park." Make sure the vehicle is on a level surface when checking the fluid level and, when checking, turn the dipstick 180 degrees and insert fully into the dipstick tube. If the fluid level is below the specified range, add fluid through the dipstick tube and recheck until you reach the proper level.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure to check the fluid level with the engine at idle; while depressing brake pedal, move the selector lever throughout the entire shift range and return it to the “P” position. I would think driving it for 15 min should have warmed it up sufficiently. You're probably low on fluid.


----------

